# Buffalo New York - Hi-lift w/ 12' push blade for hire



## Chopper14225 (Jan 20, 2004)

Hi-Lift w/12' push blade and operator for hire. 15 yrs Exp in the snow removal business. If interested, please email PH #

Thanks


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Maybe you could use that machine to clear the snow of roofs?


----------

